# One doe and a nosey cop



## dmgonfishin55

I have got a little story to tell, more of like a story and a rant. I got to go out this afternoon which has been rare between school and work but I guess it keeps me looking forward to something. It seemed to be a good day to be out, got to watch a small 8 point and a 6 point spar a little bit, and then two does came in and I took a poke at one, hit her right behind the shoulder, I heard her crash, and I didn't go get her tonight going to wait for morning light to drag her out. 
This is where the story starts, I have a long walk through a standing bean field to get back to my truck, when I got back I changed my clothes and and started Up the truck and as I turned on my headlights a deputy went by and put his spot light on my truck, pulled a u turn and turned his overheads on and blocked me in. I thought what is going on here? scared shitless at this point, even though I had done nothing wrong, he gets out of his car and walks over to me and shines a flash light in my face and says "What are you doing?" "I said deer hunting", he said "little dark for that isn't it?" "Well" I had started to explain myself and then thought this guy is just messing with me, so I quit talking and he said he needed my ID and he took it ran it through his computer brought it back and asked if I had permission I said yes and told him who, and then he gave the old "Thank, You" and started to walk away. I stopped him and asked what was going on. He said, that it was dark out and he saw a truck pulling out of a driveway so he stopped me, Just doing my job, checking things out. I asked him if it was necessary to block me in and turn on his overheads when I was still in the driveway, he replied I dont have to explain that to you and left.
Could he have not just pulled up next to me a talked to me? And If this happend at my house instead of the farm and I was leaving after dark could he stop me for no reason? I just thought the whole thing was weird and pointless and just a cop being nosey, I don't quite know what to think of it.


----------



## fishintechnician

prolly was just being nosey but some or most patrol cars dash cams will not turn on unless there over heads are on hope you find the dow


----------



## fshnteachr

Hunting part of the night...sounded cool, fun to be out watching deer. Congrats on the doe.

Cop.....I don't know; I see your point definately, but I see his too. He was just checking out what was to him a "suspicious" vehicle. We need cops to be alert instead of just sitting on the side of the road running local revenue enhancement. Overall, I wouldn't sweat it because YOU GOT A DEER!


----------



## kprice

just doing his job. congrats on the doe


----------



## M.Magis

I can&#8217;t understand the complaining about an officer doing *exactly* what they should do. Talk about a thankless job.


----------



## Toxic

Congrats on your doe!

When trouble hits home, the first person you call is the Police. When they stop you, then they aren't doing their job?

Instead of complaining about the Deputy, put yourself in his situation. You see a car in the night that probably doesn't belong there. So you decide tp stop and approach the vehicle (most officers get killed during a traffic stops). You do not know the person(s) in the vehicle. They could be meth lab cookers (most common in the country), could be someone who just robbed a house, they could have weapons. You have kids and a Wife at home that you want to see when you get off of your shift. Guess what, you would do the same thing he did. Stop complaining and be glad he was doing a thankless job that most people wouldn't want to do.


----------



## Shortdrift

The officer was doing his job in the way he was trained to do it. You might feel differently if you had to do that thankless job. Congrats on the deer.


----------



## crittergitter

I hope you recovered the deer. I don't know why you would wait until morning if you hit it right behind the shoulder?

The cop thing seems like no big deal to me.


----------



## Huntinbull

Hope your deer hasn't gone over. I would definitely have waited 20-30 mins and retrieved and "field dressed" immediately. Coyotes can make a mess of an animal overnight. The meat could start to acidify because of bodily fluids spread after the shot. Good luck

As for the cop, he seemed to be being polite and checking on something that seemed out of place to him. Thorough if you ask me. If the officer is reading this, keep up the good work and thank you.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Congrats on the hunt, hope you retrived the deer also. 

One time my dads friend hit a 6 point and we were tracking it when we got up to it the whole shoulder of the deer was ripped out and half ate. It was only about an hour after he shot it so I would of retrived it as fast as possible.


----------



## lg_mouth

"Why" number 1: Why are you leaving the deer over night?? That makes no sense and I will bet that the meat, what is left anyway, will not be fit to eat. Leaving one over night when temps allow is dangerous enough, leaving one overnight when temps are what they have been lately is nonsense.

"Why" number 2: Why are you giving the officer a hard time for doing his job. If he didn't block you in, you could have driven off (assuming you were a "bad guy"), so he blocked you in. Turning on his lights, isn't that what he is supposed to do? He seemed like he was polite enough to me. If more officers did this, we may have less poaching going on. This officer just happened to question a legal hunter. Hard to tell how many poachers he has caught doing this?

Hope you found your deer. Let us know.

Lg_mouth


----------



## oucat

Sounds like a good night to hunt.

But I agree with you that the cop was being nosey. Im pretty sure cops are not suppose to stop unless they have probable cause, which is tough to define but it does take more than what most people think. I think he could have been a little more polite. I dont care what your job is, cop or otherwise, a little politeness is good for us all.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Could he have not just pulled up next to me a talked to me? And If this happend at my house instead of the farm and I was leaving after dark could he stop me for no reason? I just thought the whole thing was weird and pointless and just a cop being nosey, I don't quite know what to think of it.



Answer: Yes, just as simply as a bad guy could have pulled out a gun and shot him through his window because he was being careless. Myself, it would make me feel good and safe if a cop stopped me in my driveway, if he thought there might be a problem or someone was in danger.

The deer? If it was as good of a shot as you thought it was....should have looked for it that night.....even if you had school. Unless it was alot colder there, sounds like you just shot a deer to say ya did...I know I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I've had similiar experiences with officers on more than one piece of hunting ground. Typically, if they aren't heading off asap on a call, they end up BSing with me for a few minutes. I'm one that doesn't mind being stopped (was stopped 3 times driving last year = 0 infractions). However, cops are regular people like you and I...and I have run into a "bad apple" that seemed to like to harrass people. This was isolated to one officer in a small town area - he probably didn't have enough "real work" to keep him busy....& he was an a-hole. He also only served the community for a couple years before being dismissed; so I guess the powers that be saw the same thing.

I always try to envision myself as the cop....I wouldn't make a good officer! You can tell these officers today are highly trained - I would definately have trouble NOT using my weapon/tazer, etc. dealing with the fools in the public. Overall, they do a great job IMO.

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## Huntinbull

Hopin for an update.


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Well I didn't have time to get it out last night because I work midnights in my neighboring counties Jail 11-7. I went out after work this morning found her about 75 yards into the neighbors standing corn. She was fine, no bloating, chew marks, didn't even smell any different than normal. Didn't really expect anything different because it was mid to low 40's all last night. And my problem with the Officer mostly I guess is that they caught people tresspassing on the farm and they let them all go, no court fines no nothing nine people last year in gun season went right through onto Dawes Arboretum. Claimed they thought they were on a different persons property, as they were passing all of the signs. So just frustrated mostly I guess. I calmed down a little overnight at work, wasn't as bad as I thought was just excited I suppose.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Glad you found her.


----------



## mkombe

Just doing his job? Yes.

Did he need to be a tough guy about it? No.

P.S.

I wouldnt eat that deer either!


----------



## hoytshooter

sorry to hear about them not getting fines thats not the deputies fault just the courts. i agree with most of the others he was just doing his job.. we stop cars like that all the time trying to get the p.o.s. who dump trash or meth byproducts. i will also wait till after dark just to make sure the person got out of the tree ok. and now he knows you are legal and most likely will not bother you again.. unlike getting safety checks on your boat 3 times in one year even with that ugly sticker on it


----------



## BOO

I would have to say he did nothing wrong, being a police officer myself, a strange vehicle parked with it lights off is out of place to the average person who doesnt hunt. Cut him slack, traffic stops is the number one killer of officer. Be thankful that we have police to do things like this, next time he could be stopping someone who is parked in your drive way and that is gonna try to break into your house. 

Congrats on the doe!!!


----------



## joerugz

Same happened to me fishing at Medina earlier this year. I got off the lake at dark, but had to load up my row boat and gear so it took a while to pull out. It was well after dark when I went to leave the parking lot....then WHAM! a cop was on me with lights flashing blocking my way. After checking me out I asked what I did wrong? he said, I was supposed to leave the parking lot at dark! I thought he was going to frisk me! But I thanked him for doing his job.


----------



## joe01

straight bs on the cop.....thats my thoughts...doing his job my ass


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Already grilled up those tenderloins, they were excellent, absolutely excellent, nothing wrong with that meat. I hope nobody wastes a deer beacause it sat overnight in the field, I understand if it was 60-70 degrees or if it was busted in the stomach and sat in acid all night, but it was 40-45. And I guess it's alright to complain a little about watercraft officers using a safety check as an excuse to see whats in your boat, but not if a sheriff runs your DL because you look suspicious, right Boo?


----------



## OHBMQUINN

congrats on the doe the cop was just doing his job but could have been a little nicer after things checked out witch leads me to a storie of my own i decided to take my girl friend to a church that I am a member of to watch some deer in the parking lot while sitting there two police officers come flying in shine ther lights on us come up and ask what we are doing I replyed watching the deer that used to be in the field then asked us for our IDs liked we were criminals for watching deer in the field at the church so after running us they returned I asked them why all the ruckus they said just doing their job and checking things out Wow just doing their job


----------



## ezbite

Toxic said:


> Congrats on your doe!
> 
> When trouble hits home, the first person you call is the Police. When they stop you, then they aren't doing their job?
> 
> Instead of complaining about the Deputy, put yourself in his situation. You see a car in the night that probably doesn't belong there. So you decide tp stop and approach the vehicle (most officers get killed during a traffic stops). You do not know the person(s) in the vehicle. They could be meth lab cookers (most common in the country), could be someone who just robbed a house, they could have weapons. You have kids and a Wife at home that you want to see when you get off of your shift. Guess what, you would do the same thing he did. Stop complaining and be glad he was doing a thankless job that most people wouldn't want to do.


what he said!%


----------



## fishintechnician

OHBMQUINN said:


> congrats on the doe the cop was just doing his job but could have been a little nicer after things checked out witch leads me to a storie of my own i decided to take my girl friend to a church that I am a member of to watch some deer in the parking lot while sitting there two police officers come flying in shine ther lights on us come up and ask what we are doing I replyed watching the deer that used to be in the field then asked us for our IDs liked we were criminals for watching deer in the field at the church so after running us they returned I asked them why all the ruckus they said just doing their job and checking things out Wow just doing their job


what if it was someone breaking into your church? Bet you would be thanking them instead of ridiculeing (sp) them. They have to be cautious in what they do they didn't know you were checking out the deer your vehicle was parked at a church during non operational hours. I don't see what the big deal is, it may inconvinience us a little to be bothered for no reason buty think of how many crimes/criminals have been stopped/prevented in this manner.


----------



## Nikster

Lets put the shoe on the other foot?

All alone, night time, & a Police Officer see'e YOU in a parking lot. He does not know who he gonna come up to. You just robbed a bank & killed 2 people. There is NO-WAY you are going to be taken alive & be sent back to prison. As the patrol car pulls up you ease your 16 shot pistol & get ready to shoot, with the next whatever action is taken to get the upperhand.

That patrol officer MUST be overly cautious to protect himself in any manner he has to. He must TRY to have the upper hand in any scenerio. Because YOU THE NUTCASE are going to shoot him or take the necessary step NOT to be sent back to prison.

IMO: 

*"GOD BLESS OUR POLICE '*


----------



## oucat

I dont think anyone was speaking out against cops, just sharing stories. Either way, cops DO at times go overboard and encroach on peoples rights. And there is nothing wrong with being aware of that fact or being somewhat hostile about it. Im sure if people were coming to take your guns or taking away a different right, you would have a different outlook. 

This actually reminds me of a story when I got pulled over by a game warden for shining my headlights into a field. He came to the car shined the flash light around and told me they had been having problems with poaching. I didnt have any guns, and he got the idea that I wasn't poaching. after a brief, enjoyable convo he took off. That was police work I can be thankful for.


----------



## Toxic

oucat said:


> Im sure if people were coming to take your guns or taking away a different right, you would have a different outlook.
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges. No one was taking dmgonfishin55 guns or rights. His original post was about being pulled over in a field.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mushijobah

There are good and bad cops. It wouldn't be right to blanket all as good, just due to the fact that they are cops. Case by case basis is key. It is too hard to tell if this one was being a little too overzealous or just playing it safe. Bottom line.


----------



## OHBMQUINN

fishintechnician said:


> what if it was someone breaking into your church? Bet you would be thanking them instead of ridiculeing (sp) them. They have to be cautious in what they do they didn't know you were checking out the deer your vehicle was parked at a church during non operational hours. I don't see what the big deal is, it may inconvinience us a little to be bothered for no reason buty think of how many crimes/criminals have been stopped/prevented in this manner.


If it was someone breaking into the church they wouldnt have been parked facing the field at the back of the parking lott 100 yards away from the church its selfe briliant police work oh or comon sense yes if I was backed up in a parking place right in front of the building that would be suspicious and there is alott of people that watch deer at this location not trying to bash any police officers for doing ther job just trying to state that its like fisherman 10 could fish in the same spot one leaves trash on the ground that dosent mean that the other 9 are wrong just one


----------



## bkr43050

There are a couple of wildlife officers over near Springfield that would really dispute your view that a situation like this should be handled less cautiously. I am not sure if you had read this one but there were a couple of poachers that decided to shoot at the officers when they came up on them. Now put yourself in the shoes of these officers who make these "routine" stops and checks frequently. I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust anyone until I was able to assess the situation.

It doesn't sound as if he harassed you at all. He simply asked a few questions and ran your profile through a quick check. This is standard procedure I am sure. Yes it would enough to get your nerves up a bit but if you were doing nothing wrong then there is nothing to get worked up about. Just remember that in the future and the lights will not concern you.


----------



## fishintechnician

OHBMQUINN said:


> If it was someone breaking into the church they wouldnt have been parked facing the field at the back of the parking lott 100 yards away from the church its selfe briliant police work oh or comon sense yes if I was backed up in a parking place right in front of the building that would be suspicious and there is alott of people that watch deer at this location not trying to bash any police officers for doing ther job just trying to state that its like fisherman 10 could fish in the same spot one leaves trash on the ground that dosent mean that the other 9 are wrong just one




your way off base on this. Do you think criminals wouldn't park 100 yards away to "throw them off" I don't get it. You must know exactly what the criminals plan on doing, maybe you should join the force and show them how it's done: and no one said you were there to rob the palce so your analogy makes no sense


----------



## BigV

It's called fishing, and a lot of cops do it.
Legally a LE officer can not stop or detain you unless he/she has reasonable suspicion to believe that you have (or are about to) commit a felony.
He ran your DL looking for wants and warrants.
Believe it or not, lots of folks end up being arrested due to these fishing expeditions when the LE finds something during the check.

As far a leaving a deer sit over night I have done it many times. Especially if the shot was questionable. An off the mark hit (gut shot) will cause you to lose your deer if pursued too soon. Normally a deer will bed down soon after being hit, but will get up and run if tracked too soon. If left alone the deer would lay down and then bleed out and you will find it a short distance from where you hit it. I have seen gut shot deer lost because they were pushed to quickly and the blood trail just dried up.
Sounds like the OP did the right thing by leaving his deer over night.


----------



## JV1

if it were your field you would have to appreciate the "nosey" cop

a few weeks ago i was at a buddys farm and a neighbor from a mile or so away stopped over to inform the farmer 2 4 wheelers were stolen from his barn in broad daylight ....


yesterday at the same farmers house , another farmer from the same area came over to tell the neighbor his window on his living room was shot out with birdshot from my buddys land , an accident im sure but the neighbor purchased his own "NO TRESPASSING signs and was requesting permssion to post my buddys farm 

so cops like that come in handy


----------



## Sean Ebra

dmgonfishin55 said:


> I have got a little story to tell, more of like a story and a rant. I got to go out this afternoon which has been rare between school and work but I guess it keeps me looking forward to something. It seemed to be a good day to be out, got to watch a small 8 point and a 6 point spar a little bit, and then two does came in and I took a poke at one, hit her right behind the shoulder, I heard her crash, and I didn't go get her tonight going to wait for morning light to drag her out.
> This is where the story starts, I have a long walk through a standing bean field to get back to my truck, when I got back I changed my clothes and and started Up the truck and as I turned on my headlights a deputy went by and put his spot light on my truck, pulled a u turn and turned his overheads on and blocked me in. I thought what is going on here? scared shitless at this point, even though I had done nothing wrong, he gets out of his car and walks over to me and shines a flash light in my face and says "What are you doing?" "I said deer hunting", he said "little dark for that isn't it?" "Well" I had started to explain myself and then thought this guy is just messing with me, so I quit talking and he said he needed my ID and he took it ran it through his computer brought it back and asked if I had permission I said yes and told him who, and then he gave the old "Thank, You" and started to walk away. I stopped him and asked what was going on. He said, that it was dark out and he saw a truck pulling out of a driveway so he stopped me, Just doing my job, checking things out. I asked him if it was necessary to block me in and turn on his overheads when I was still in the driveway, he replied I dont have to explain that to you and left.
> Could he have not just pulled up next to me a talked to me? And If this happend at my house instead of the farm and I was leaving after dark could he stop me for no reason? I just thought the whole thing was weird and pointless and just a cop being nosey, I don't quite know what to think of it.


Just doing his job. You could have been a meth head with a loaded gun and a poached deer to boot. Exact scenario just happened out by my brothers farm. Guy had warrants, poached a nice buck, and posted it on facebook too.


----------



## M.Magis

Thread is 11 years old.


----------



## bobk

Yep, he probably has the deer eaten by now and the cop and the op are the best of friends now.


----------



## Sean Ebra

M.Magis said:


> Thread is 11 years old.


Don't they ever take them down?geeze!


----------



## Smitty82

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Shad Rap

He might still be looking for his deer.


----------



## 9Left

*The officer was just doing his job… Let it go

* Leaving a deer overnight is a tactic that most hunters use after a questionable shot… Your shot didn't sound questionable… Sounds like you just didn't want to actually finish the job that evening…


----------



## Smitty82

we need a thread on just the oldest threads this forum has to offer...


----------



## ironman172

I might have asked for assistance on the drag instead of waiting till morning when the yotes might have found it over night 
Glad you got a doe , and a decent inter action with the sheriff doing his job, should have offered to buy him coffee


----------



## Lundy

Sean Ebra said:


> Don't they ever take them down?geeze!


Doesn't anyone ever bother to read the dates? geeze!


----------



## crappiedude

Lundy said:


> Doesn't anyone ever bother to read the dates? geeze!


I thought the same think when I saw the post pop up last night


----------



## KaGee

Sean Ebra said:


> Don't they ever take them down?geeze!


No, we don't.
Look at the dates before you reply.


----------



## Lewzer

Or just get rid of the stupid recommended reading that is causing all these old posts to reappear. Put the onus on the user instead of the crappy update. Geeeze!!!


----------

